
Why government websites suck so much, according to Obama's White House Webmaster - baron816
https://qz.com/957197/why-government-websites-suck-so-much-according-to-obamas-white-house-webmaster/
======
baron816
If governments started producing things, even as simple as websites, that had
great user experiences and were actually really useful, then that could
dramatically change people's perception of government. That, in turn, would
lead people to support funding programs that are often deemed "wasteful."

Of course, those who are philosophically opposed to government doing anything
will oppose making it useful. Just as efforts to make filing taxes automatic
failed.

~~~
douche
Government, almost by definition, can't do anything effectively.

~~~
milesrout
That's patently untrue and quite ridiculous.

------
bertlequant
An interesting perusal:
[https://www.itdashboard.gov](https://www.itdashboard.gov)

